# The Battles of Syrael!!



## penance (Oct 10, 2006)

In this thread, we will discuss fighting, direct numbers, and the like;  this way, the Heros of Syrael will know exactly to what extent they have helped (or harmed!)  the people and leands of Syrael.

This is, I think, a new technique for fighting, and so is experimental.

[sblock=links!!!]
Syrael's OOC thread

The wonders of Syraelic IC_ First Post is up!!!!!_

The Rogues Gallery Syrael thread, with the character sheets/stats.

The (currently closed) Recruiting thread
[/sblock]




                                                -penance


----------



## Rhun (Oct 10, 2006)

Edited my IC post to remove my rolls...not sure if you wanted to keep them or reroll. First attack of the game and I roll a crit. Of course, it is against undead, so it doesn't matter 

What info do you want us to post here during combat, and what should we post in the IC thread?

Initiative 24
Warhammer 30 (critical threat), confirm roll 20; Handaxe 11
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=671425
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=671428


----------



## penance (Oct 10, 2006)

*Zombie Battle!!!!*

Here we go, the first battle in our story.  Just remember-  there are no such things as 'easy encounters'!!!!!

This is the initiative order:

Iando Ballo:9
Ostu Redwhen:22
Luhal:17
Helcar:12 (hec, you are before 'drake b/c you had a higher natural roll.)
Weel Naxel:1  (nice.....)
Silverdrake:12
Alexcia:7  (also nice)

Enhanced Zombies: 11

That makes this the turn order:
1. Ostu Redwhen
2. Luhal
3. Helcar
4. Silverdrake
5. Zombos
6. Iando
7. Alexcia
8. Weel


----------



## penance (Oct 10, 2006)

Now we go to fighting.

Ostu, you're up:  you move foward and stab zomb1.

Attack roll

A 13 for the first hit (lucky I guess) with no hit.  17 for the second hit, which lands, doing 3 damage.  damage reduction means no damage.

"As soon as you blade touches the creature, you see a green flash and your sword rebounds from the thing as though it was made of rubber.  Confused, you redouble your efforts and land a series of serious blows.   What would have severed limbs or eviscerated the hulk do very little damage through the magic."


----------



## penance (Oct 10, 2006)

alright, lets see if Luhal has better luck.

attacks here

wow, critical threat.  Let me confirm.
Yup, critical, very nice.  And that even was without the attack bonus from greater fang.  If i remember, biting damage is 19-20/x2, so I'll go on that till corrected.  As Al brings to my attention, you cant crit a zombie.  And so, ill just make damage 6.  with reduction, that makes 3.

"Carper, without the slightest bit of fear, leaps upon the zombie.  However, the evil energy makes his attacks much less effective."


----------



## penance (Oct 10, 2006)

Now we're up for Helcar.

attack here.

Add +2 to hit and damage (for charging, add both, right?) and you get a hit (alllllmost a crit) and 14 damage.  Add in the damres and you get 11 damage.  Nice work hec, now watch out for the -2 ac.  

"Heclar spears the creature with all his might.  The green energy resists for a second, but abruptly he peirces through, causing massive damage to the creatures chest."


----------



## Al the Absentminded (Oct 10, 2006)

[sblock]
Now, obviously I don't know what kind of damage resistance these zombies have, but normal zombies have 5/slashing. The Bite attack is considered to be piercing, bludgeoning, and slashing all at once (if I'm reading the RAW correctly). So Carper's attack would ignore the normal zombie DR.

In addition, Greater Magic Fang is a magic enhancement spell, so I'm pretty sure Carper ought to ignore any DR that is X/magic. Damage resistance that's X/- or X/Epic still works against, him, of course.

Unfortunately, the RAW also say that undead normally aren't subject to critical hits. If these aren't normal zombies and _are_ subject to criticals, we're going to take note of that IC.

[/sblock]


----------



## penance (Oct 10, 2006)

[sblock]  oh.  i didnt know that normal zombies have damage reduction.  *shrugs*  these guys have (something)/-

by the way, good idea to post other stuff in sblocks.   * all talking in sblocks, all rolling normal*  that is how this will work.
  [/sblock]

[sblock=edit] Ah, such is true, no crits for you.  Sad.  editing post.[/sblock]


----------



## penance (Oct 10, 2006)

'Drake is up, let see how he does.

attack here

nice work, 28 is a hit, 9 damage means zombie takes 6 more.  *edit  yeah, yeah.  +2 damage for being undead.  That means 11 damage, so 8 to the zombie.  The hand ax attack is as follows: 21, for a hit.  the damage is{url=http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=671885]5[/url]+2 = 7, with damage red=4 dmg to zombie.  Total dmg =12.

"The magic of Silverdrakes' warhammer and the foul protection of the zombie clash with each other, much like two swordsmen dueling.  In the end, it was a draw, but that didn't help the zombie that is now missing an arm."


----------



## penance (Oct 10, 2006)

the Zombies are up, heres the results:

zombie #1 attacks Ostu, hits, and misses.
Zombie #2 attacks 'Drake.  (ties with his AC)  and does 8 dmg 
[sblock=ruling] Im going to say that attackers win ties from now on[/sblock]
zombie #3 attacks Carper, hits him with a terrible slam.  deals 10 dmg
zombie #4 also attacks carper, but misses.

"The zombies recoil from the attacks only for a split second before attacking.  But these creatures don't attack like normal zombies; they swing _in unison_."


----------



## penance (Oct 10, 2006)

[sblock=to answer your questions Rhun] does it make more sense now that I've done a couple sets for you?  my battle DM'ing is still slightly rusty, so you may have to correct me here and there (please!)[/sblock]

Here i will pause to let Alexcia and Iando log on.  If they post, ill update the string tonight, with an IC thread update at approx. 10am my time.

The attachment is the current battle map.


----------



## Al the Absentminded (Oct 10, 2006)

[sblock]
The RAW say ties go to the attacker - any particular reason for doing it the other way?
[/sblock]

-Albert


----------



## Rhun (Oct 10, 2006)

[sblock=penance]

Makes perfect sense, now. I like it.


Also, as I posted this in the OC thread - Even if he moves, Silverdrake should get one attack with each weapon. Full attack would give him two with each weapon.

Oh, I see what you did...you just had 'drake attack two-handed with his warhammer. That is fine too. Do you want to change your post, or should I change my IC post to reflect this?

Let me know!

[/sblock]


----------



## penance (Oct 10, 2006)

[sblock=ruling question]Hmm....  I suppose that I've just always played with ties to attacker, it's more defensive.  Same as the ruling for max hp, it's also more defensive.  The more I think about it though, the better it is in this already-slow format to me a little less defensive and a little more offensive.  It will just take a bit of getting used to.  Ok, ill go edit that stuff.  Good thing I started small!   lots of things to adjust to.[/sblock]

[sblock=Rhun] Yeah, I'll alter the block up there to show both weapons.  I'm glad I came up with a good idea!  [/sblock]

[sblock=edit for below] Thank you Rhun.  Thats part of the reason I like this format;  any mistakes are quickly caught!  It is a little typing heavy, but such is life.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Oct 10, 2006)

[sblock=penance]

Not to nitpick or anything, but 8 (warhammer) + 4 (handaxe) = 12, not 10! 


[/sblock]


----------



## Al the Absentminded (Oct 10, 2006)

[sblock]

Luhal has a movement of 40 in the outdoors, remember? He should be right behind Carper.

[/sblock]


----------



## penance (Oct 10, 2006)

[sblock=al] roger, forgot those shoes.    aren't you guys glad I;m not doing all of this in my head?  hopefully it will get to where I don't need such a through check. [/sblock]


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Oct 10, 2006)

*Heclar Kal'lack*

"Form up and stay together, we can run out of room real fast!" Says Heclar as he moves to a more central located position. Hoping to cease the current momentum battle, he spins his weapon in his hand and begins to put the undead back into the ground.

OOC: Takes 5ft step to I7. Full attack on Zombie3 and on Zombie1. +12/+7 respectively vs touch AC followed by a trip attempt (+8 trip) on both. If the first attempt on Zombie3 fails, then the second attempt will be on Zombie3 instead.


----------



## Priest_Sidran (Oct 11, 2006)

Posted my movements in the IC


----------



## Al the Absentminded (Oct 11, 2006)

[sblock]
These things look nasty. I'm going to tell Carper to "Heel" and "Attack", ie to stick close (within 5') by Luhal while fighting - this is a free action. Then Luhal will cast Bull's Strength on himself. With Share Spell, that means both of them get +4 to Strength, and Carper will keep it as long as he stays no more than 5' from Luhal(until the spell itself ends, of course, in 6 minutes).

"Strong be flesh like earth and stone
Crush their sinew, rend their bone."
[/sblock]


----------



## Al the Absentminded (Oct 11, 2006)

[sblock]
By the way, if you want to use it, here's a cool bard song:

1st round:
Axes flash, broadsword swing,
Shining armour's piercing ring

2nd round:
Horses run with polished shield,
Fight Those Bastards till They Yield

3rd round(etc.):
Midnight mare and blood red roan,
Fight to Keep this Land Your Own

Sound the horn and call the cry,
How Many of Them Can We Make Die!


Follow orders as you're told,
Make Their Yellow Blood Run Cold

Fight until you die or drop,
A Force Like Ours is Hard to Stop

Close your mind to stress and pain,
Fight till You're No Longer Sane

Let not one damn cur pass by,
How Many of Them Can We Make Die!


Guard your women and children well,
Send These Bastards Back to Hell

We'll teach them the ways of war,
They Won't Come Here Any More

Use your shield and use your head,
Fight till Every One is Dead

Raise the flag up to the sky,
How Many of Them Can We Make Die!


Dawn has broke, the time has come,
Move Your Feet to a Marching Drum

We'll win the war and pay the toll,
We'll Fight as One in Heart and Soul

Midnight mare and blood red roan,
Fight to Keep this Land Your Own

Sound the horn and call the cry,
How Many of Them Can We Make Die!

Here's a url for an absolutely legal free copy:March of Cambreadth
[/sblock]

-Albert


----------



## penance (Oct 11, 2006)

Ok, Iandos' turn, he just moved and starting playing 'inspire courage.'

And bloodweaver, I do play on consolidating all these into one IC post.

"Iando, seeing the combat, pulled his lute from his pack and started playing a song of heroic deeds done by great people."


----------



## penance (Oct 11, 2006)

Alexcia moves forward and draws her bow.

attacks here

18 hits, for 7 damage.  Add resisitance and you get 4 damage total.  nice shot.

"As Alexcia moved, she whipped out her bow and fired in one smooth motion.  The arrow made a weird green ripple effect on the flesh of the zombie, but still penetrated it's protective barrier."


----------



## penance (Oct 11, 2006)

Weel's turning check:

Here the combat ends.    check out the IC post to find out why!

[sblock]  ack!  Can everyone go to the IC thread and put their battle posts inside an sblock?  that way, it won't sound like im repeating myself when I describe your actions.[/sblock]


----------



## Al the Absentminded (Oct 11, 2006)

Go ahead and post the battle - everyone'll sblock their posts as they come online.

-Albert


----------



## Rhun (Oct 11, 2006)

Al the Absentminded said:
			
		

> Go ahead and post the battle - everyone'll sblock their posts as they come online.





I concur!


----------



## penance (Oct 19, 2006)

Ok, the next battle has occured!  right now it is the party +Draethan vs. one huge spider.  the map can be seen at the IC thread, but you do need to add one thing I forgot;  the webbed trees are one solid wall, starting 15 feet above and below the path.  Draethan has dropped his torch one square in front of him, and alexcia holds a glow rod.


----------



## jkason (Oct 19, 2006)

*Weel*

We're just doing crunch here, with you adding flavor when the round's over, is that right? I'll keep this free of purple prose, then:

Weel draws his short sword (move action) and casts Spiritual Weapon (+6 to attack, 1d8+1 force damage, lasts 4 rounds).


----------



## Lot (Oct 19, 2006)

Ostu will do everything in his power to free himself from the web.  If possible, he will move to square 8-H and them proceed east to get on the left side of the spider.  He will also draw his swords as free actions.  If he cannot free his legs but can still act, he will draw his bow and fire.


----------



## Al the Absentminded (Oct 19, 2006)

[sblock]Luhal cast his Shillelagh when they started out again - with a 12 hour duration there's just no reason not to. So he has his Shillelagh staff.

I am really tempted to pull out the Call Lightning. However, I think I'll just go with a Bull's Strength on Luhal this round and advance. Carper will stick by Luhal's side, so he gets the benefit of Bull's Strength as well. 

Carper will be able to reach the spider this round without moving too far from Luhal, so he'll attack this round. Carper attacks at +9 and does 1d6+4.

In round two and thereafter, Luhal will attack with his enchanted staff at +9 and do 2d6+5, while Carper will attack at +9 and do 1d6+4 again.

If reinforcements for the Spider arrive, Luhal will use an Entangle on them - casting defensively to avoid an AoO, this is a DC 16 Concentration check - to hold them in place while the group deals with the Spider.
[/sblock]

-Albert


----------



## Rhun (Oct 19, 2006)

Randmar swears, his curses echoed by his crow Slade. Knowing that he must get out of the webbing to help his companions deal with the spider, he tries to maneuver his way free.


OOC: Escape Artist (Untrained) attempt +2


----------



## penance (Oct 19, 2006)

Ok, lemme see:  inititive first.
here's the rolls

Ok, that, translated, means:

Iando Ballo:18
Ostu Redwhen:18 (ostu moves first)
Luhal:20.  nice.
Helcar:16
Weel Naxel:5
Silverdrake:26  
Alexcia:24

Draethan:12

spider(i think ill name him george):21

so the order is 
1.Silverdrake
2.Alexcia
3.george-spider
4.Luhal
5.Ostu Redwhen
6.Iando Ballo
7.Helcar
8.Draethan
9.Weel Naxel


----------



## penance (Oct 19, 2006)

ouch!  'drake rolls a one on his escape artist check.  He trips over.


----------



## penance (Oct 19, 2006)

Alexcia casts Sheild;  She isn't threatened and so just takes her failure percentage of 10%. She passes

Spell cast.


----------



## penance (Oct 19, 2006)

George spider attacks Draethan.  he dodges, but still takes a big bit in the chest. 17 dmg.  Then he fails his fort save for poison and takes 2 points of strength damage.


----------



## penance (Oct 19, 2006)

Luhal's turn:  I need to know your spell failure percent (or does it not apply to druids?  *shrugs*  im too busy to check.

Luhal moving through a threatened square porkes an attack from the spider, but the attack misses.

Carper get bull's strength, attacks.  Moving through the spiders threatened squares earns him an attack of opportunity, whiuch lands and does 11 dmg.  fort save passes with 17.

carper attacks, but misses.


----------



## penance (Oct 19, 2006)

Ostu, there are three ways to free yourwself from a web(or net).  Escape artist, strength check, or physically attacking it (which is tricky).


i need you to pick one.

Hmm....  Im update the battle chart, and then leave;  got another class.


----------



## Al the Absentminded (Oct 19, 2006)

penance said:
			
		

> Luhal's turn:  I need to know your spell failure percent (or does it not apply to druids?  *shrugs*  im too busy to check.
> 
> Carper get bull's strength, attacks.  Moving through the spiders threatened squares earns him an attack of opportunity, whiuch lands and does 11 dmg.  fort save passes with 17.
> 
> carper attacks, but misses.




Luhal doesn't have to worry about spell failure percentages - if he wears inappropriate armor, he simply can't use any Green powers until he's had the armor off for 24 hours.

Point of interest: His AC was 17 last battle (had his shield out), but it's 16 this battle, because he's using his staff.

This thing powered through Carper's AC of 19, huh? Ominous. And 11 points of damage.

Hey, did the spider look like it was giving its all in that attack? ie, can we tell if 11 points of damage is on the low end, in the middle, or at the high end of it's potential damage range?

Oh, and why is Luhal hanging back? Luhal should be at I-6 or I-7. 40 move, remember?

-Albert


----------



## Rhun (Oct 19, 2006)

penance said:
			
		

> spider(i think ill name him george




I don't know why, but that made me lauh my ass off!


Randmar continues his struggle to escape from the webs from his position on the ground. His swearing has reached a level unheard by any of his companions before, as he spouts of several choice lines that would make an orc blush. Slade flies about the clearing, laughing in its raucous crow's voice.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Oct 19, 2006)

*Heclar Kal'lack*

[sblock=Round 1]“Everyone, spread out!”  Shouts the Dwarf. 
With the grace of skilled warrior, Heclar nimbly moves himself within range of the spider and with blinding speed attacks the legs of the huge spider.  

OOC: Moves towards the spider (No AoO to do 10' reach) and attempts to trip (+8) it while using Power Attack (-2). Att: +10  vs Touch AC ; Dam: 2d4+12 .  [/sblock][sblock=Round 2] OOC: If possible Heclar moves (5' step) to a flanking position (+2 Att) and continues to attack the large spider while Power Attack (-2) Att: +10/+5  ; Dam: 2d4+12 .  [/sblock][sblock=Round 3] OOC: Continues to move towards a flanking position (5' Step) and continues to attack the creature while using Power Attack (-2). Att: +10/+5  ; Dam: 2d4+12  [/sblock]


----------



## penance (Oct 19, 2006)

[sblock=heclar]trying to trip a creature two sizes larger than you that has 8 legs?  good luck..     and heclar, the spider has a 15' reach.  That means you need to move to I7 on the map to hit it, and that does provoke an AoO, at least as far as I know.  Any time you leave a threatened square is an AoO, right?[/sblock]

[sblock=Al]That means you proke an attack of opportunity.  Editing block.[/sblock] 

[sblock=Rhun]George is a fitting name.     *grins* 

would trying to use escape artist while on your back make it harder?  and if you escape, would you be standing, or still on your back?[/sblock]

crud, lot hasn't checked back...  I guess Ill make him try a strength check, which i will edit if he wants to try something else.

Ok, let me get another couple sets in before I have to go.


----------



## penance (Oct 19, 2006)

Ok, Ostu tries to free himself from the web, but fails.


----------



## penance (Oct 19, 2006)

For Iando, per Sidran logging in, I will assume he advances behind Ostu and sings inspire confidence.


----------



## penance (Oct 19, 2006)

Heclar advances to I7, until otherwise corrected that gives the spider an AoO:  that attack misses.  Then he tries to trip the huge spider;  lands the touch attack. (ignore the damage dice there) the opposed trip goes like this, resulting in failure.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 19, 2006)

penance said:
			
		

> [sblock=Rhun]George is a fitting name.     *grins*
> 
> would trying to use escape artist while on your back make it harder?  and if you escape, would you be standing, or still on your back?[/sblock]




Penance...I'm not sure. Tring to escape from the ground may be easier, depending on how you rule it. I believe there it says something in the MM about a bonus to escape from webs if you can brace yourself against something. At any rate, if Randmar is on the ground, it is a move-action to stand up.


----------



## penance (Oct 19, 2006)

*nods* okies.  is my rolling on heclar's trip attempt correct up there?  I thought I got the modifiers right.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 19, 2006)

penance said:
			
		

> *nods* okies.  is my rolling on heclar's trip attempt correct up there?  I thought I got the modifiers right.




Looks right to me...at least, that's how I would have done it.


----------



## Al the Absentminded (Oct 20, 2006)

Combat analysis:

[sblock]
Okay, our first real combat:

With the song going on, we all get a morale bonus - +1 to hit and damage. Should help.

It looks like this thing has a Dex of 16 or 17, since its Initiative bonus is +3. I don't know what the governing rules are for spiders, but if this is relying on Combat Reflexes to power the A(s)oO, then it shouldn't be able to do more than 3 per round. Which, itself, is pretty nasty. 

We have potentially three trip attempts each turn - Heclar gets two attacks per round, Carper one. Four if that's what Alexcia decides to do as well. Unfortunately, each attempt is a 4 vs 16 check, so this could take a while.

Hang on. I just checked the Improved Trip feat - Heclar gets a +4 bonus on trip checks, so it's 8 vs. 16 on his attempts (however, this isn't enough to affect this round).

Damage output observed for the critter is 11 and 17. Seeing as how its strength seems to be 18 or 19, this damage output means it either got a critical on Draethan, or it can do about 3d6+4 or 2d8+4 on its regular attacks. Or, worse, those might have been low rolls.

AC is at least 14. 

I don't know what its attack value is, but with 2 hits and 2 misses, I think attack value might be in the 5-9 range.

Obviously we have no read on hp.
[/sblock]

Oh, by the way, is there anything _instantly_ obvious about the spider to someone with a Knowledge: Nature check of 16? (I'm taking 0 on the roll, I suppose.)

-Albert


----------



## Al the Absentminded (Oct 20, 2006)

penance said:
			
		

> *nods* okies.  is my rolling on heclar's trip attempt correct up there?  I thought I got the modifiers right.




The only thing you missed was the +4 bonus he gets because of his Improved Trip feat. Not enough to affect the outcome, this time, but it could affect future rolls.

-Albert


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Oct 20, 2006)

penance said:
			
		

> *nods* okies.  is my rolling on heclar's trip attempt correct up there?  I thought I got the modifiers right.




You forgot to add in the str modifiers for both creatures. +4 for Heclar and the spider. Not that it would matter, still need a natural roll of 12 vs 1. EDIT: I edited Heclar's 2nd round actions.

-Blood


----------



## Al the Absentminded (Oct 20, 2006)

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> You forgot to add in the str modifiers for both creatures. +4 for Heclar and the spider. Not that it would matter, still need a natural roll of 12 vs 1. EDIT: I edited Heclar's 2nd round actions.
> 
> -Blood




Um - I think he put in the strength -

Er, Penance, the Spider gets his bonuses how? +4 Str, +4 Multiple Legs, +8 Huge Size, for +16?

Heclar gets +4 Str, +4 Improved Trip for +8.

-Albert


----------



## penance (Oct 20, 2006)

Al the Absentminded said:
			
		

> Combat analysis:
> 
> Hang on. I just checked the Improved Trip feat - Heclar gets a +4 bonus on trip checks, so it's 8 vs. 16 on his attempts (however, this isn't enough to affect this round).
> 
> Damage output observed for the critter is 11 and 17. Seeing as how its strength seems to be 18 or 19, this damage output means it either got a critical on Draethan, or it can do about 3d6+4 or 2d8+4 on its regular attacks. Or, worse, those might have been low rolls.




excellent anaylisis, usually I'm the PC trying hard to second-guess the dm!  *grins*   just watch out for those creatures with the _band of combat expertise_.    




			
				Al the Absentminded said:
			
		

> Oh, by the way, is there anything _instantly_ obvious about the spider to someone with a Knowledge: Nature check of 16? (I'm taking 0 on the roll, I suppose.)




Hmmmm...   taking zero;  an excellent concept that I will remember!  I'll have to ask around and see if that is supported by the mechanics, but i like the idea!

Anyways, the spider looks well fed;  looks like the hairs (or fur, or whatever type of covering a spider has) is a little heavy for this location/season.

Im going to try to get another couple sets in, here is a question;

Do I end this round when I post tomorrow, or do I keep going and do another (two more?) rounds before I post?  what is your player preferences?


----------



## Rhun (Oct 20, 2006)

penance said:
			
		

> excellent anaylisis, usually I'm the PC trying hard to second-guess the dm!  *grins*   just watch out for those creatures with the _band of combat expertise_.




And then there is me...I don't worry about it. I'll either kill it or it will kill me, I don't worry about analyzing it! LOL.




			
				penance said:
			
		

> Im going to try to get another couple sets in, here is a question;
> 
> Do I end this round when I post tomorrow, or do I keep going and do another (two more?) rounds before I post?  what is your player preferences?




I'd go ahead and finish the combat before posting it up in the IC thread...especially considering combat is what slows PBP down the most.


----------



## penance (Oct 20, 2006)

And so It is Draethans' turn; he sheds the web.


----------



## penance (Oct 20, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> I'd go ahead and finish the combat before posting it up in the IC thread...especially considering combat is what slows PBP down the most.




True.  I think that is why I like this method so much.  It will get easier as time oges on and I know your' guy's preferences for combat and can just 'assume' the right thing if you don't log on.


And JKason, feel free to add prose;  makes my job easier just to cut and paste, instead of worring about roleplaying your character wrong.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 20, 2006)

Great...I'm going out on the porch for a cigar and a beer. It has been a long day. I'll check back in a little later.


----------



## penance (Oct 20, 2006)

Weel summons a staff made of pure energy that flings itself at the enemy.  George spider is surprised, but laughs at the pitiful 3 damage dealt.






*edit   I think that I won't finish the entire combat tho;  I'll probably do several rounds.  I would recomend you all use the system BLoodweaver is, that is very effective, especially since it you can keep it updated as numbers/events change.

Also, Lot:  your post confuses me  this is the abilites and modifiers of being stuck in a web:  -2 to attack and -4 to dex, moves only half speed, cannot charge or run.  You could either draw your bow, swords, try to break free, or cry in the hypothetical corner.


----------



## penance (Oct 20, 2006)

Drake attempts vigorously to untangle himself.  somehow, he frees himself from the tangled mass.

Is an excape artist check a standard action, or a full?  Could you stand this turn?

And im going to split for 30mins to an hour and try and get ahold of Cerubus so I can figure what to do with Alexcia.  Cheers.


----------



## penance (Oct 20, 2006)

is this currently correct?


----------



## Lot (Oct 20, 2006)

Sorry about the confusion.  I wasn't sure how webbed up I was; whether I was just stuck in place or pinned to the ground with webby nastiness.  Anyway, I think Ostu would be the kind of guy who hates being pinned down, so he'll continue to try to free himself until he is successful.  If he can escape before combat ends, he'll move up on the left flank of the creature and try to flank it.  He'll also draw his swords.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 20, 2006)

penance said:
			
		

> Is an excape artist check a standard action, or a full?  Could you stand this turn?




From the SRD:


> Making an Escape Artist check to escape from rope bindings, manacles, or other restraints (except a grappler) requires 1 minute of work. Escaping from a net or an animate rope, command plants, control plants, or entangle spell is a full-round action. Escaping from a grapple or pin is a standard action. Squeezing through a tight space takes at least 1 minute, maybe longer, depending on how long the space is.




Based on this I'd go with either full-round or standard, it is up to you...if it were my game, I'd probably go with the standard action to escape from webs, as otherwise there is a lot more chance for characters to get eaten by nasty, tricksy spiders.


----------



## Cerubus_666 (Oct 20, 2006)

Ack, srry I took so long to get on- I had to DM my own group today 

Amyways, Alexcia will move as best she can to get into a square wthout provoking an AoO. When she does provoke an AoO, she tumbles (obviously) amd gets a melee attack with her Halberd (which she draws from her 'quiver' after dropping the Sunrod).

In her next few turn she'll try to use her improved feint (feint as a Move-Action), then attack George-Spider.

I know this sound ambiguous, but I talked with Penance OOC, so it's already worked out.


----------



## penance (Oct 20, 2006)

Lot, do you want Ostu to use an untrained excape artist check or a strength check to escape?  It makes a difference, in DC's and such.

Ill post up to the third round tomorrow morn, and then IC what we have here.   laters!


----------



## Lot (Oct 20, 2006)

penance said:
			
		

> Lot, do you want Ostu to use an untrained excape artist check or a strength check to escape?  It makes a difference, in DC's and such.
> 
> Ill post up to the third round tomorrow morn, and then IC what we have here.   laters!




Untrained escape, I think.


----------



## penance (Oct 20, 2006)

Alexcia tryies to dance around the creature, just outside its reach.  When she leaves the road she doesn't see the thick, disguised masses of web laid there as a trap;  she is now entangled in the spiders web.


----------



## penance (Oct 20, 2006)

The spider bites at Heclar, and hits for 10 damage.  He passes the fort save and so isn;t poisoned.


----------



## penance (Oct 20, 2006)

Luhal steps toward the spider and gets an AoO, which lands and does 12 damage.  then he attacks, dealing 15 points of damage.

Carper attacks, critical threat!
confirmed.  does 2d6+8, for 17 dmg.


----------



## penance (Oct 20, 2006)

Ostu struggles to get out of the web and fails.


----------



## penance (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm going to assume at this point Iando will sheathe his lute and pull out his longbow.


----------



## jkason (Oct 20, 2006)

*Weel*

[sblock=OOC on AoO]Does the spider have Combat Reflexes? if not, doesn't it only get one AoO per round? Just curious if the multiple AoO's were intentional or accidental[/sblock]

[sblock=round 2]Weel reaches into a pouch at his waist, pulling out a small piece of parchment. As he finishes, he throws the parchment in the air, where it hovers a moment, glowing. Then, as the cleric makes a sweeping gesture with his hand, the parchment thins and spreads out to become translucent, shimmering field surrounding his body. Nodding in apparent satisfaction, he takes a wide arc trying to get around the spider without opening himself up to its jaws. (Cast Shield of Faith (AC now 15), then move to I4 (unless that provokes AoO, then stop at H3 instead)[/sblock]

[sblock=subsequent rounds]Steeling himself, Weel continues to swing wide, trying to position himself to find a weak spot on the creature. (Staying out of AoO reach until he's made it to flanking position so he can sneak attack)[/sblock]


----------



## penance (Oct 20, 2006)

Heclar repeatedly stabs the monster in the face; dealing total of 29 points of damage.


*edit thanks JKason.  And yeah, combat reflexes are fun.


At this point the spider is seriously hurt; it screeches and rears up, and ichor flys everywhere.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 20, 2006)

Finally free of the webbing, Silverdrake draws his weapons and charges toward the spider, seeking to introduce the foul vermin to his hammer and axe.


------
OOC: Randmar will use the charge action (no AoO for George), +2 to hit -2 to AC, bringing him to:

+13 Warhammer +1 (1d8+6/x3) AND +13 Handaxe, MW (1d6+3/x3) and dropping his AC to 17 for the round.

Afterward, Silverdrake will continue to attack with hammer and axe combo...
-----


----------



## penance (Oct 20, 2006)

dont forget that you need to stand up!  

and charging doesnt provoke an AoO?


----------



## penance (Oct 20, 2006)

Draethan runs past alexcia and picks up her glow rod.  He holds it high and says "'Ware the flanks!"


----------



## penance (Oct 20, 2006)

Weel casts spiritual armor, then tries to move to flank the monster.  when he leaves the road, he also stumbles into the sheet web-trap lain by the monstrus spider.  However, for some reason he has no trouble walking through it.

Now im going to try and compile all this and put it in IC now.  *grins*  more 'tricsy' stuff is going to happen!


----------



## Rhun (Oct 20, 2006)

penance said:
			
		

> dont forget that you need to stand up!




Well, there is that...Wasn't sure what round we were on, so handle it as you see fit.



			
				penance said:
			
		

> and charging doesnt provoke an AoO?




Nope, which is why it is a better option than just moving in to attack in many cases.


----------



## Al the Absentminded (Oct 20, 2006)

penance said:
			
		

> Luhal steps toward the spider and gets an AoO, which lands and does 12 damage.  then he attacks, dealing 12 points of damage.
> 
> Carper attacks, critical threat!
> confirmed.  does 2d6+6, for 14 dmg.




Some corrections are needed:

Carper's base damage is 1d6+4 at the moment, because his strength is 19 - Bull's Strength. Therefore, his critical hit is 2d6+8, not 2d6+6. Likewise, his attack bonus right now is 9.

Luhal is likewise under the influence of Bull's Strength (this is a perk that happens when a Druid casts a spell on himself and his animal companion is no more than 5' away. However, they can't move more than 5' away from each other or Carper no longer enjoys the effect of the spell). Thus, Luhal's attack is +9 and his damage is 2d6+5, not 2d6+3.

If the Bard is playing, everyone gets a +1 to attack and damage due to a morale bonus. Therefore, Luhal's attack is +10 and his base damage is 2d6+6, while Carper's attack is +10 and his base damage is 1d6+5. (I don't know if morale bonuses count on critical hits, so Carper's critical damage is either 2d6+9 or 2d6+10.)

Thus, Luhal dealt 15 damage and Carper dealt 17 or 18 damage.

-Albert


----------



## Al the Absentminded (Oct 20, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Well, there is that...Wasn't sure what round we were on, so handle it as you see fit.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, which is why it is a better option than just moving in to attack in many cases.




As long as you have a clear line to the enemy - can't move through a square containing an ally, for example.

-Albert


----------



## jkason (Oct 20, 2006)

penance said:
			
		

> Weel casts spiritual armor, then tries to move to flank the monster.  when he leaves the road, he also stumbles into the sheet web-trap lain by the monstrus spider, and is entangled in web.




Weel's Travel domain gives him freedom of movement for 4 rounds / day. I believe that means he can bypass web entanglement, doesn't it?


----------



## Rhun (Oct 20, 2006)

jkason said:
			
		

> Weel's Travel domain gives him freedom of movement for 4 rounds / day. I believe that means he can bypass web entanglement, doesn't it?




It surely does, he just has to activate a rounds use of his _Freedom of Movement_. which I believe is a free action, though I haven't checked. This particular ability makes Travel quite a potent (and often overlooked) domain.


----------



## jkason (Oct 20, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> It surely does, he just has to activate a rounds use of his _Freedom of Movement_. which I believe is a free action, though I haven't checked. This particular ability makes Travel quite a potent (and often overlooked) domain.




Looks like he doesn't have to take any action at all. From the SRD:

_This effect occurs automatically as soon as it applies, lasts until it runs out or is no longer needed, and can operate multiple times per day (up to the total daily limit of rounds)._


----------



## penance (Oct 20, 2006)

[sblock=ooc]wow.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Oct 20, 2006)

jkason said:
			
		

> Looks like he doesn't have to take any action at all. From the SRD:
> 
> _This effect occurs automatically as soon as it applies, lasts until it runs out or is no longer needed, and can operate multiple times per day (up to the total daily limit of rounds)._





Even better.  That'll teach those stupid spiders!


----------



## penance (Oct 20, 2006)

[sblock=ooc]lol.  Post up IC!

And you are right Al, i forgot the inspire confidence.

*editing*

anyone want to change their actions based on the IC?[/sblock]


----------



## Al the Absentminded (Oct 20, 2006)

Seeing as how there's a new enemy, Luhal will cast entangle on it, with the radius set up so that the area of effect begins one square away from the PC closest to the 2nd spider. He'll be casting defensively so he doesn't provoke an attack of opportunity - this requires a DC 16 check, but with his Concentration at 11, I've got a good chance of making it.

The fun thing about Entangle is that you have to make a Strength DC 20 check just to be able to move at half-speed. -2 to attack, -4 to Dex(so -2 to AC), and even if you can move there's no running, no charging. Even better, even if you break free one round you have to make the same check again next round or you can't move again.

Carper will continue to attack the first spider, as will Luhal until it dies.

I suggest that everyone stand back and take out the second spider with missile weapons unless it gets to the edge of the entangled area - Luhal and Carper will take point (ie, wait at the edge of the spell) since their missile weapons suck and they have the strength spell up.

By the way, are the tiny spiders a threat?

-Albert


----------



## penance (Oct 20, 2006)

[sblock=ooc]yes, treat the spiders as swarms.

currently the swarm occupies the four squares immediatly next to the webbed trees they emerged from.[/sblock]


----------



## Al the Absentminded (Oct 20, 2006)

Swarms, huh? Alexcia's job to handle them, seeing as how she has the only flaming weapon in the group.

-Albert


----------



## penance (Oct 20, 2006)

[sblock=ooc]lol, conveinent that she is right next to one.  Not so conveinent that she is totally caught in the web. 

But, I have to go to work now.  Tommorrow im going to try really hard to find a computer with excel (my college that I usually go to is closed down for a short break)  so I can show you guys exactly what the situation is.  I hope everyone gets a chance to log in and review what has happened![/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Oct 20, 2006)

Since a swarm is effectively a single creature, can Weel target it with Cause Fear?


----------



## Rhun (Oct 20, 2006)

jkason said:
			
		

> Since a swarm is effectively a single creature, can Weel target it with Cause Fear?





Vermin are immune to mind-affecting magic. No intelligence.


----------



## Cerubus_666 (Oct 21, 2006)

Al the Absentminded said:
			
		

> Swarms, huh? Alexcia's job to handle them, seeing as how she has the only flaming weapon in the group.
> 
> -Albert



*sighs* It's not flaming anymore, penance told me to cut it back down to a +1 so that it's following the rules.

Anyways, Alexcia will put away her halberd and start crushing spiders with her warhammer, since swarms have Dam. Reduc. 1/2 against piercing and slashing. That is, after she gets out of the web. I'll take the strength check...


----------



## Lot (Oct 21, 2006)

Next opportunity he has, Ostu will attempt the Strength check to get out of the web.  If (most likely) that does not work, he will draw his new bow and start firing at the second giant spider.


----------



## penance (Oct 24, 2006)

[sblock=ooc]Lot, did you update your character sheet to relfect the new weapons?


Ok, and here is the updated battle sheet;  im goingn to go post in in OOC and IC.  let me know if any movment/position/number is wrong.[/sblock]


----------



## penance (Oct 24, 2006)

so the first thing is modifyed initiative.

so the new order is
1.Silverdrake
2.Alexcia
3.george-spider  (dead now. )
4.Luhal
5.Ostu Redwhen
6.Iando Ballo
7.Helcar
8.Draethan
9.spider swarm
10.Weel Naxel
11.huge spider #2 


Lol.   the new baddies got some bad rolls.


----------



## penance (Oct 24, 2006)

[sblock=ooc]So, lets start with silverdrake: Rhun, i need to know how your actions will change with the new sheet.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Oct 24, 2006)

Stand (move action) and draw weapons (as part of move action). Since I can't make it into position to attack, Silverdrake will ready an attack to attack Spider #2 should it move into range.

The next round Silverdrake will move in and begin attacking in earnest.


----------



## penance (Oct 24, 2006)

Silverdrake stands, ready to attack the next threat.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 24, 2006)

penance said:
			
		

> so you stay in H6?   I'm assuming you want to charge next round.




Assuming the spider doesn't come to me, or close enough for 'drake to 5' step and full attack, then yes.


----------



## penance (Oct 24, 2006)

Alexcia makes a strength check and fails.


----------



## Al the Absentminded (Oct 24, 2006)

Note: As per my declared intentions, Luhal's going to cast Entangle on Spider #2 (DC 16 Concentration check to avoid causing an AoO), with the effect centered so that E5, E6, E7, and E8 are the east boundary of the spell. 

Heh. The bigger they are, the more surface area for plants and trees to grab hold of.

-Albert


----------



## penance (Oct 24, 2006)

george-spider tries to bite heclar, but misses terribly as one of its legs collapse, leaving it open for an AoO from everyone within range.

Heclar and Carper hit, while Luhal does not.

damage: 16 and 7:  George spider dies.


----------



## penance (Oct 24, 2006)

Luhal casts Entangle with a center point 15 feet behind the spider.  the spider fails his reflex save and is entangled.

  [sblock=ooc]Where do you want luhal and carper to move to, al?[/sblock]


----------



## penance (Oct 24, 2006)

Ostu finallybreaks free of the web and takes a 5-foot step back.


----------



## penance (Oct 24, 2006)

Iando misses the spider with his bow and also 5-foot steps back. (away from Spider #2)


----------



## Al the Absentminded (Oct 24, 2006)

To right outside the entangled area, still on the trail. I'll try to get Draethan to move out of the way.

I figure Spider #2 can't bull-rush us, since he's got the trees hindering him. As long as we're there, he's going to have a hard time leaving that area, and everyone else can use ranged attacks against him.

Next round I'll get out a sling, I think.

-Albert


----------



## penance (Oct 24, 2006)

Heclar moves to behind Draethan.

[sblock=ooc]
And Al, you want carper at F6 and luhal at G6?



that makes this the current map:
[/sblock]


----------



## penance (Oct 24, 2006)

Draethan jumps  away from the new threat, dropping the glow rod where he was and launching an arrow midflight.  Once he lands, he shoots a multishotted 2 arrows at the creature.  However, the arrows are mostly ignored by the beastly spider.  (12 dmg)


----------



## penance (Oct 24, 2006)

The spider swarm pours onto Silverdrake, Alexcia and Weel.  Each get an AoO. all three hit the swarm. 8, 3, 0 dealt respectivly.  And yes, my math is odd.  I run spider swarms a little differently than the book says.

damage dealt by swarm to Drake, Alexcia, and Weel, respectivly: 1,6,1.

they all take a fort save and pass.


----------



## penance (Oct 24, 2006)

[sblock=ooc]Jkason, What do you want Weel to do?  this is the map:[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Oct 24, 2006)

*Weel Naxel, roguish human cleric*

Weel, openly disturbed by the swarm, rushes back the way he came. He regains his composure once out of the way, however. Seeing the first spider's fallen, he gestures to the second, and the glowing quarterstaff streaks through the air to begin pummeling the newest opponent.

[sblock=OOC]Move action to redirect Spiritual Weapon, Move action to retreat to H8. I assume that's webbed, too, so this'll be my second round taking advantage of FoM.[/sblock]

[sblock=alternate action]The swarm acts before Weel. If it's moved off of him by the time his initiative happens, he'll still redirect the weapon, but will use his 2nd move action to try getting himself in position to flank the second spider.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Oct 24, 2006)

*Change of plan*

sorry. I was posting my move when you posted the swarm's. Hold on a sec while I post an alternate. I'll edit this post with the new action.

EDIT: Okay. I was debating whether I could "wash off" the swarm with the 12 gallons of water Weel's Create Water can make, but I'll save that for another time and have him just move to N3, instead. Still redirecting Spiritual weapon to the big critter.


----------



## penance (Oct 24, 2006)

[sblock=ooc]whoops.  *waits to see weels edit*

See below.[/sblock]


----------



## penance (Oct 24, 2006)

[sblock=ooc]







			
				jkason said:
			
		

> Weel, openly disturbed by the swarm, rushes back the way he came. He regains his composure once out of the way, however. Seeing the first spider's fallen, he gestures to the second, and the glowing quarterstaff streaks through the air to begin pummeling the newest opponent.[/sblock]
> 
> [sblock=OOC]Move action to redirect Spiritual Weapon, Move action to retreat to N3 I assume that's webbed, too, so this'll be my second round taking advantage of FoM.[/sblock]



[sblock=ooc]

Ok, Weel's turn:  

Weel, openly disturbed by the swarm, rushes back the way he came. He regains his composure once out of the way, however. Seeing the first spider's fallen, he gestures to the second, and the glowing quarterstaff streaks through the air to begin pummeling the newest opponent.
[sblock=ooc]
 Spot check to see the web (even reduced) fails with a 12, so you do need that FoM. [/sblock] The staffs attack fails.


----------



## penance (Oct 24, 2006)

Spider#2's turn, he attempts to move but cannot, having failed the str check.
[sblock=ooc]
For now Im going to stop here;  ill log back on at 1:30pm or so (central) and do another round.  I'll post the next IC tomorrow and then hopefully finish this combat/loot the day after that.

Thanks for your patience!  Im going to have to dig around the net/arms and armor books to find some suitable rewards......   [/sblock]


----------



## penance (Oct 24, 2006)

[sblock=ooc]hrm.... Drake, do you want to charge into the entangeld area?  Im assuming not....    *shrugs*

perhaps move to D4 and attack?[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Oct 24, 2006)

penance said:
			
		

> hrm.... Drake, do you want to charge into the entangeld area?  Im assuming not....    *shrugs*
> 
> perhaps move to D4 and attack?





Yes, 'drake will stay out of the _entangled_ area. Moving (cautiously, to avoid more webs) to D4 and attacking sounds good.


----------



## Al the Absentminded (Oct 24, 2006)

penance said:
			
		

> Heclar moves to behind Draethan.
> 
> 
> And Al, you want carper at F6 and luhal at G6?




Yeah. Luhal will move to F7 if it becomes possible. He'll be using his sling on the giant spider unless the swarm comes over to him.

-Albert


----------



## penance (Oct 24, 2006)

[sblock=ooc]







			
				Rhun said:
			
		

> Yes, 'drake will stay out of the _entangled_ area. Moving (cautiously, to avoid more webs) to D4 and attacking sounds good.





How would i suport 'moving cautiously?'   lower DC?   i can't find any specific ruling on it.  I mean, your character prolly knows the webs are there....    But i suppose you still couldnt see them very well.  *shrugs*

any thoughts?[/sblock]


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Oct 24, 2006)

*Heclar Kal'lack*

Taking placing his weapon on the ground next to him he with draws his bow and take aim at the captured spider. 

OOC: Move Action to with draw his bow and standard action for one shot. Plus a 5' step to G8 for a clean shot.


----------



## Al the Absentminded (Oct 25, 2006)

penance said:
			
		

> How would i suport 'moving cautiously?'   lower DC?   i can't find any specific ruling on it.  I mean, your character prolly knows the webs are there....    But i suppose you still couldnt see them very well.  *shrugs*
> 
> any thoughts?




If this were a table-top, I'd suggest a +2 for 'favorable circumstances' if he moves at half speed.

Since it's online, I'll suggest a spot check to be able to move cautiously. Make it and you get a +1 bonus, make it by 5-9 you get a +2, make it by 10-14 you get a +3, and so on.

I'd say DC at 5-10, maybe as high as 15 if the webs are difficult to notice.

-Albert


----------



## penance (Oct 25, 2006)

Silverdrake carefully picked his way through the web, managing not to get entangled.

[sblock=ooc] now he is at F4[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Oct 25, 2006)

Al the Absentminded said:
			
		

> If this were a table-top, I'd suggest a +2 for 'favorable circumstances' if he moves at half speed.




Always a good rule to live by!



			
				Al the Absentminded said:
			
		

> Since it's online, I'll suggest a spot check to be able to move cautiously. Make it and you get a +1 bonus, make it by 5-9 you get a +2, make it by 10-14 you get a +3, and so on.
> 
> I'd say DC at 5-10, maybe as high as 15 if the webs are difficult to notice.




This kind of thing always works well, too, if you don't mind the additional math. But really, I'm a H-U-G-E fan of Rule 0. It is always the GMs call on how to handle it. Don't worry about getting something wrong...we are here to have fun. I don't like to get too caught up in mechanics.


----------



## penance (Oct 25, 2006)

[sblock=ooc]True;  im catching the hang of this blasted pbp.   you might want to check the ooc thread to see how I plan on changing this battle thread.[/sblock]

* by way of announcment, I would like all future posts to have OOC talk sblocked, *so that other people can read this and maybe understand.


----------



## penance (Oct 25, 2006)

Alexcia tries to break out of the web and fails.


----------



## penance (Oct 25, 2006)

luhal puts his staff on his back and pulls out his sling.


[sblock=ooc] be back later[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Oct 25, 2006)

*Weel Naxel, roguish human cleric*

Hoping he's safe for the moment, and knowing he'll be of far less help if he falls victim to spider venom, Weel reaches into his haversack, pulling out a small vial. He pulls the stopper out with his teeth and gulps down the antitoxin.

[sblock=OOC]Spiritual weapon will continue to attack the big spider unless it somehow dies before that. Meanwhile, a move action to retrieve the antitoxin, and a standard action to drink it. Weel's Fort saves vs. poison are increased by 5 for the next hour (total +10 while the antitoxin is in effect)[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Oct 25, 2006)

Silverdrake continues to close on the second spider, hammer and axe at the ready.


[sblock=OOC]
Move to D4 and attack.
[/sblock]


----------



## Lot (Oct 25, 2006)

Ostu, finally free of the web, sees that the large spider is surrounded by sticky webbing on all sides.  Grabbing his new bow, he searches frantically for his quiver to take a shot.

[sblock=OOC]I forgot to mention that Ostu was buying 20 arrows as well.  Most likely, he would have demanded them for free after being ripped off by the elven merchant.  I meant to include that in his accepting the deal, but I forgot.  

1) If you decide he would have gotten arrows, Ostu will move to 8-H and fire at the giant spider.

2) If you decide that Ostu foolishly overlooked the buying of ammunition, Ostu will move to 8-D, tempt fate by trying to keep from being webbed, and attack the spider with longsword and shortsword.

P.S.  Sorry about forgetting to update the character sheet.  I'll take care of that tonight when I get home.[/sblock]


----------



## penance (Oct 26, 2006)

[sblock=ooc] a quiver of arrows I would assume come with the deal.[/sblock]

Ostu fires an arrow, but does not hit the spider.


----------



## penance (Oct 26, 2006)

[sblock=ooc]whoops.[/sblock]


----------



## penance (Oct 26, 2006)

Iando misses with his arrow as well.  I think in IC ill have some big wind come in and ruin everyone shot at that point.


----------



## penance (Oct 26, 2006)

Heclar walks right into a web when he leaves the raod, and is now entangled.


----------



## penance (Oct 26, 2006)

draethan rapid fires arrows (3) at the spider.   They all miss too.


----------



## penance (Oct 26, 2006)

Ok, spider swarms turn.  it moves onto luhal, alexcia and iando.
[sblock=ooc]i managed to delete this reply the first tim i typed it so bear with me[/sblock]  Alexcia, as the only one with a melee weapon, gets an AoO  (ranged weapons don't get AoO's, right?).  she hits for 6 damage.  then the swarm does luhal 3 points damage, alexcia 6 and iando 3.  fort saves show that Iando fails, for 4 points str temp str dmg.


----------



## penance (Oct 26, 2006)

Weel drinks an anti-toxin while his magical staff beats the spiderfor 6 damage


----------



## penance (Oct 26, 2006)

the spider hits carper for 11 damage.  fort save fails, and carper takes 5 points of str damage.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Oct 27, 2006)

*Round 6*

Cursing loudly for his folly into the spider’s web he draws his bow and plucks two quick arrows aimed directly at the entangled spider. 



OOC: Composite Long Bow, Att: +10/+5 Damage: 1d8+4


----------



## Cerubus_666 (Oct 27, 2006)

I guess Alexcia will continue to beat off the spiders. Any idea of when I can get my hands on an updated map?


----------



## Al the Absentminded (Oct 27, 2006)

Crap. Okay, drop the sling, pull out the staff again, start smashing spiders. Note: Dropping the sling is a free action, pulling out the staff is a move action, attacking spiders is a standard action.

Carper'll be chewing at these annoying spiders.

[sblock] I see I'll be memorizing some Lesser Restoration spells tomorrow.[/sblock]

-Albert


----------



## Lot (Oct 27, 2006)

Ostu watches his arrow fly wide.  

_Damn defective elven bow.  Better compensate with the next shot._

Ostu aims and fires another arrow at the giant spider.


----------



## penance (Oct 27, 2006)

IC post up!   finally!


----------



## jkason (Oct 30, 2006)

*Weel Naxel, roguish human cleric*

Weel, fearing his fighting skills are far less useful against an inhuman foe, steps forward a little but doesn't get close enough to enter the fray. Instead, his hands spin in front of him--as if gathering some invisible material into a tight ball--as he mumbles syllables that mean nothing to those who listen to them. His eyes focus in the air above Alexcia's head. As he finishes, his hands seem to release the invisible package. In that same instant a torrent of water falls down on the spider-covered Alexcia.

[sblock=OOC]This is the last round for the spiritual weapon. Weel makes a truncated move 10' to L3, close enough for Alexcia to be in range of his Create Water spell. He's hoping (and so am I) that 8 gallons of concentrated downpour is enough to dislodge / drown / scatter the swarm on her.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Oct 31, 2006)

Hammer and axe sweeping in graceful yet deadly patterns, Randmar attacks the entangled spider, hoping to slay it before it can injure anyone.


[sblock=OOC]
Silverdrake will continue to attack the large spider, as long as he doesn't suffer major damage or take a major poisoning. If the spider falles, he will turn his attention to the swarm.
[/sblock]


----------



## penance (Nov 1, 2006)

silverdrake moves forward and attacks, hitting with his warhammer and dealing 11 damage.


----------



## Al the Absentminded (Nov 1, 2006)

[sblock]Unless Alexcia finishes the swarm off, Carper snaps and Luhal smashes at them.[/sblock]

-Albert


----------



## penance (Nov 3, 2006)

alexcia hacks the spiders for 6 points of damage.


----------



## penance (Nov 3, 2006)

Luhal aqnd carper focus on the swarm of spiders.  Luhal hits for 4 total, carper misses. the swarm is down the less than half strength.


----------



## penance (Nov 3, 2006)

ostu hits the spider for 4 dmg.


----------



## penance (Nov 3, 2006)

iando pulls out his lute and sheathes his bow.


----------



## penance (Nov 3, 2006)

heclar deals 13 dmamage from two arrows with his bow.


----------



## penance (Nov 3, 2006)

draethan hits with two out of three arrows and deals 14 total dmg to the second spider


----------



## penance (Nov 3, 2006)

the spider swarm moves toward weel;  attack of opportunity for him.  2 points of damage to the swarm.

the spiders then deal 5 dmg to alexcia, 2 dmg to weel.  they both do a fort save passes.


----------



## penance (Nov 3, 2006)

weel saves against being nauseated by the spider; passes.
Weel somehow finds a way to concentrate and casts the water spell, wiping the little spiders off of him and Alexcia.


----------



## penance (Nov 3, 2006)

the spider bites silvedrake;  the only creature within easy reach.  Silverdrake is surprised by the things tremendous speed and get hit for 16.  he takes a fort save; and passes.


----------



## penance (Nov 3, 2006)

OK, i think this combat has come to it's close;  if silverdrake backs off the spider will be trapped for another 55 turns or so and you can kill it at your leisure.  the little spiders are almost dead, and I want to post the IC.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 3, 2006)

Alright, Silverdrake will back off, and he can shoot a couple of arrows at the thing.


----------



## jkason (Nov 3, 2006)

Weel has one Lesser Restoration prepared, but if I recall correctly, there are three people who could use it. I'm inclined to use it on the PC rather than the companion or NPC, but I'll not commit for now.

As to other wounds, Weel has a CLW wand available for folks who need chunks repaired.


----------

